# Darkroom cart



## Kschmid (Mar 18, 2018)

So I recently got this amazing deal off craiglist and acquired darkroom supplies.  So I want to set it up in my storage room, but the counter I have is too tall and we don't have a ton of space. My solution is to build a darkroom cart, put casters on it and I can easily move it around as needed (the enlarger will be securely attached). I have a basic idea of how I want to build it but as I'm planning it I got to thinking... how do you guys organize your darkroom? Anything outside of simple boxes or drawers? I guess I want pictures


----------



## compur (Mar 18, 2018)

I use an A/V cart. They're made for projectors, etc. They have casters and electrical outlets and shelves. I think I got mine at an office supply store some years ago. I see that Office Depot shows one similar to mine on their web site:
H.Wilson Adjustable Steel AudioVisual Presentation Cart With KeyboardLaptop Shelf 42 H x 24 W x 18 D Black by Office Depot & OfficeMax


----------



## Dave Colangelo (Mar 25, 2018)

I have the same issue with my bathroom/darkroom setup  so i built a small cart out of 2x4's and some casters. 2x4's are a bit uneven (if you get the cheap ones like I did) so I would advise using some pine board or something that is a bit better cut, eventually ill rebuild it more accuratly. 

Outside the bathroom



 

Setup


----------

